# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Браузерные флеш  игры

## Элис72

Доброго времени суток, девочки и мальчики. Недавно нарыла много интересных игр. Играю сама, и сыну моему очень нравится. Очень простой в обращении и приятный для глаз интерфейс покорил нас. Малыш обожает игры про зомби Рекомендую, каждый найдёт для себя игру по душе.

----------


## Irena89

Игра - супер)))) Спасибо. И в свою очередь хочу рекомендовать https://vulcan-casino.co, мне нравиться получать здесь массу азарта.

----------

